# Unrealistic hope and expectation



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

My DW poured out all of her past life and past sex history on the new year eve, and I was stunned, shocked and mad at her in the beginning. 
But now I have this drive inside me to best all of her past sexual experiences, and I was not successful in some areas.
The problems is those ambitions of my egoistic self is putting a strain on our relationship, and I blamed her sometimes. Like if she could do it with someone else that has less meaning to her, why can't she do it with me? After all I'm her husband, and she said she really love me so much.
I know it was crazy that I sometimes hated her for it and I really want to stop, but those ambitions just bested me sometimes.


----------

